# Surface clean-up



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi people... I wonder what I need to clean-up the water surface, I currently have a wet/dry filter with an overflow box and a skimmer, but the water surface still looks dirty. What do you guys use?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

What is on the surface? if you can get it with a net then do that, you might need to take the overflow off and wash the prefilter if you have one. If its just algae on the overflow and not the prefilter then scrape it off. And you might need to do a partial water change.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

one thing i have read in many fish books and still do to this very day is keep the water surface in motion with either the water coming from thje filter or the use of a power head. after you clean up the algae, use one of those to keep the water flowing, it keeps algae from forming


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you don't have enough flow. Is the tank a drilled tank with over flows or are you using a HOT skimmer. if it is drilled your return pump is to slow and you don't have enough water movement in the tank itself. If using an HOT skimmer it either does not have an over flow box (junk without one), or is very under powered. Look to break up the surface with a power head pointed up. The scum you mention prevents gas exchange and diminishes light penetration.


----------

